# Post a really depressive song



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Aether963 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## sibersonique (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Not spending much time in this thread- yikes -not the head space I want to get in... a few mix of old - current ones I can think of











On the fence if I like this version or Gary Allan's cover


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

A lot of their songs are but- empowering as well..if, that makes sense


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Life


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hungarian Suicide Song

In Vienna, a teenage girl drowned herself while clutching a piece of sheet music. In Budapest, a shopkeeper killed himself and left a note that quoted from the lyrics of the same song. In London, a woman overdosed while listening to a record of the song over and over. The piece of music that connects all these deaths is the notorious “Gloomy Sunday.” Nicknamed the “Hungarian suicide song,” it has been linked to over one hundred suicides, including the one of the man who composed it. Of course, this might all be an urban legend. One thing’s for sure, though. “Gloomy Sunday’s” composer Rezso Seress did take his life, and the success of his greatest hit may have been a contributing factor.


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

@tanstaafl28 In general, I prefer this version...





Or of course, there's also Billie Holliday's classic rendition...


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

Is a song about depression depressing enough?


----------



## FaeSoleil (8 mo ago)

Maybe not so much directly depressive, but... more the deep yearning that leads towards it.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Hungarian Suicide Song
> 
> In Vienna, a teenage girl drowned herself while clutching a piece of sheet music. In Budapest, a shopkeeper killed himself and left a note that quoted from the lyrics of the same song. In London, a woman overdosed while listening to a record of the song over and over. The piece of music that connects all these deaths is the notorious “Gloomy Sunday.” Nicknamed the “Hungarian suicide song,” it has been linked to over one hundred suicides, including the one of the man who composed it. Of course, this might all be an urban legend. One thing’s for sure, though. “Gloomy Sunday’s” composer Rezso Seress did take his life, and the success of his greatest hit may have been a contributing factor.


Wow, yes I've heard about this.
This may be similar to that urban legend where a certain Pokemon song made people killing themselves.
I think it was Lavender Town or something.


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

Apart by The Cure


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

9 crimes


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

Hmm, a lot of country music there. Guess that says something.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Without the video it'd seem like a happy song, but nope! 😢


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

I used to think Elegie by Debussy.





But I listened to this work a few months ago and it stayed in my head, basically the concept is a person falling into dementia, the dissonant harmonies work as slight signs of the disease until there is nothing left, old ideas are appearing distorted until you stop being who you are.
.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shmerke_Kaczerginski


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

Julee Cruise "Questions in a World of Blue":





Puddle of Mudd "Blurry":





Kelly Clarkson "Because of You":





Breaking Benjamin "Give Me a Sign":





Sarah McLachlan "Stupid":





Nickelback "How You Remind Me":
Nickelback - How You Remind Me [OFFICIAL VIDEO]

Avril Lavigne "When You're Gone":
Avril Lavigne - When You're Gone (Official Video)

Shinedown "If You Only Knew":
Shinedown - If You Only Knew (Official Video)

Aaliyah "The One I Gave My Heart To":
Aaliyah - The One I Gave My Heart To (Original Video)

R. Kelly "You Are Not Alone":
R Kelly - You Are Not Alone (Michael Jackson Cover)

Lana Del Rey "Dark Paradise":
Lana Del Rey - Dark Paradise - Lyrics

Arctic Monkeys "Fireside":
Arctic Monkeys - Fireside Lyric Video


----------



## ExoGeniVI (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## laluna (2 mo ago)




----------



## Rihanna (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## ExoGeniVI (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Okay you asked for it…


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## 17041704 (May 28, 2020)




----------

